# ADCH Mikko!!!!!



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikko recently earned the title of Agility Dog Champion!! He is only the 18th GSD to have achieved this title (out of over 1,500 GSDs registered to compete in USDAA)! I can't express how proud I am of him! I am especially proud to have accomplished this with my first dog. So now, at 8 years old, Mikko will run in performance 20" until he doesn't want to play anymore.

Here are some photos:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a great accomplishment!!! Big congrats!!! Wish you posted more often - you always have great advice for people, and Mikko is such a handsome dog!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super awesome!!! Congrats to BOTH of you !!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Lucia, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats to you guys!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's a wonderful accomplishment


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Wow!!!! Great Job!!! Go mikko!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

What an accomplishment! Congrats : ) What a wonderful dog!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, how wonderful it is to read this, especially since your boy had some health issues for a while, there!

A huge congratulations to you and Mikko!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Annnnd a pic of Mikko as a puppy...just 'cause he was so stinkin' cute! :wub:


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

Whooooo! Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Aww, thanks for posting his puppy pic! He got his ADCH exactly 8 years from that day we brought him home (which is the day that picture was taken)! It's like you knew, haha. I actually meant to text you a photo, but didn't take any with my phone and then you posted here anyway 

Thank you so much everyone!!
As Sunflowers pointed out, Mikko had some health issues lately, so I am extremely happy that he is even still running agility! 

He is my heart dog, for sure.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Gorgeous happy pictures of you guys!!! 

Do you like USDAA? I have always done AKC/UKC but am thinking about sticking my toe in the water with USDAA as we are seeing more trials around here now.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Congratulations to you and Mikko. Love the ADCH bar and cake!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, LaRen and kbella!



Kayos and Havoc said:


> Congrats!!!! Gorgeous happy pictures of you guys!!!
> 
> Do you like USDAA? I have always done AKC/UKC but am thinking about sticking my toe in the water with USDAA as we are seeing more trials around here now.


Thanks! I do really like USDAA. The courses are not always so GSD friendly (faster times and tighter courses with 270s, wraps, backside jumps, etc.) But I think it is comparable to UKC. 

I like it because there are so many different games and tournaments so you don't sit around all day for two classes. It's highly competitive because you have to beat out other dogs for SuperQs in Snooker and Qs in Steeplechase (similar to T2B). But, that's what makes it so fun! Everyone watches these classes and cheers for everyone else as they get through it. And the crazy fast border collies can crash on these courses so it is definitely possible for a GSD to qualify or get a SQ.

They also recently changed some of the heights so now the performance height for the tallest dogs is 20" (used to be 22"). So if you don't want to jump 26", it's a great option.

I hope you try it, it is a super fun venue!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Huge accomplishment and big congratulations to you both. What a wonderful team you are!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Thanks, LaRen and kbella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do plan on entering a trial in April here. Plan on running performance levels too. May is just barely 24 inches and I do not want to jump her higher than her withers. Should be fun!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, Jean!!


Awesome, Kathy! Good luck!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations! What an awesome accomplishment.  There certainly aren't many GSDs who have earned the higher titles in USDAA. Solstice is 11 Qs from PDCH, and there are only 6 GSDs to get that one so far. USDAA courses can be harder to run with a GSD, but I do like USDAA for all the reasons you listed.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

TwoBigEars said:


> Congratulations! What an awesome accomplishment.  There certainly aren't many GSDs who have earned the higher titles in USDAA. Solstice is 11 Qs from PDCH, and there are only 6 GSDs to get that one so far. USDAA courses can be harder to run with a GSD, but I do like USDAA for all the reasons you listed.


Thanks! Best of luck to you on finishing your PDCH! I know in general that fewer dogs compete in Performance, but it surprises me that more German Shepherd owners don't enter Performance instead of Championship. Looking back, I probably would have, but at least Mikko gets to jump 20" now!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

